# Shifter placement



## cliffjumper (May 9, 2005)

I'm not sure if its that I haven't ridden the bike enough to get use to it, but i just can't seem to get use to the shifter placement (or the bars). 
I feel like I can't get the newer style Ultegra shifters in the right placement on the Ritchey WCS Classic bars to have that flat transition to the hoods. I am use to my Chorus shifters with a wide flat section, but I'd think I should be able to place it correct. I've heard that the new STI levers need to be placed higher than one normally would on bars, but then they'd be sticking straight up in the air. 

Anyone have any tips?

Cliffjumper


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

I had the same issue (see link). Solution was new bars. http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?postid=404349


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Since I spend 98% of the time on the tops and hoods anyways, I rotated my bars so that the top forward extension is level rather than the bottom. It proved to be very comfy with 9-speed 105 and now with Force. It's not as comfy deep in the drops, but like I said, that's maybe 2% of my riding time.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

What he said.....


----------



## cliffjumper (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'm thinking of just swapping the bars out as the affordable solution, but in the long term prefer the feel of Campy hoods. What bars do you prefer? I'm thinking of the Bell Laps, but have only been riding traditional drops.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

I have Easton EA70's that I am comfortable on. It comes down to a lot of factors such as the size of your hand, sprint style, traditional vs. ergonomic bend preference, etc.

Try adjusting the position of your levers on your bars before you spend money on new bars. If you buy new ones and see yourself going to Campy in the future, find ones with cable grooves on the front AND back.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I use Salsa short n shallow bars. They can be set up with the top flat and still be comfortable in the drops.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

I like mine higher, but that compromises lever reach in the drops sometimes. 

You can get the best of both worlds if you hunt down a bar with the right kind of bend.

I run a 3T Biomorphe (now sold as Cinelli NeoMorphe) on my road bike and it has an abrupt bend in the drops that places the lever in an idea position for hoods and drops.











For my Tricross that I am currently building up, I decided to alloy bars over carbon. So I found that the FSA Omega shallow drop compact bar is close to the Biomorphe. Below is the pic of the carbon version, the alloy version coming in the mail is the same shape.


----------



## cliffjumper (May 9, 2005)

Thanks all. I'm thinking I may test out a few new bars. 

c


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

I have the wcs classics on my road bike, and had the same problem (though with 9 spd shimano shifters, not 10 spd), what I found to work was actually lower them on the curve of the drop, and then rotate the bars up, until I got a flat transition. 

Again, not sure how that would work with the newer 10spd stuff though


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

The WCS Classics are tricky to fit if you want a flat transition area. Aim them up too high and it causes flat part of the drops to not be as straight and comfortatble.

My FSA Omega Compact/Shallow Drops arrive this week. Will post some pics of the lever placement and install.


----------

